# How Would You Rate This Ballet



## haydnguy

I bought some DVD's about 10 years ago and I tried to get some decent ones by looking at reviews. Could someone tell me how they would rate this particular version:

Rudolf Nureyev's
*La Bayadere*

Ballet De L'Opera De Paris
Isabelle Guerin, Laurent Hilaire, Elisabeth Platel

Thank you.


----------



## Marsilius

The trouble with the Rudolf Nureyev version is that it ends - as is traditional in Russian-produced versions too - with the Kingdom of the Shades. The version choreographed by Natalia Makarova reconstructs a final Act that makes the whole ballet much more dramatically satisfying - as can be seen on DVD in productions by the Royal Ballet and the La Scala Milan company.


----------



## haydnguy

Here is another DVD I bought about 10 years ago and was wondering if someone would be so kind as to their opinion of if. Thanks very much!


----------



## Becca

The problem with both of those ballets is the music, Ludwig Minkus was a third-rate hack. I remember an ABT broadcast of La Fille Mal Gardee (?) in which the conductor, John Lanchbery, referred somewhat caustically to Minkus. The following year ABT did a broadcast of Don Quixote in which Lanchbery (ever so) slightly backtracked from his comments of the previous year!


----------



## Zhdanov

haydnguy said:


> Here is another DVD I bought about 10 years ago


i own that one and still enjoy watching it. Ratmansky's recent version - good, when speaking of today's productions:


----------



## Zhdanov

Becca said:


> The problem with both of those ballets is the music


had this been true, the balles La Bayadere and Don Quixote would not have been around by now.

it is the music that contributes most to a ballet's long history on stage.


----------



## Becca

Zhdanov said:


> had this been true, the balles La Bayadere and Don Quixote would not have been around by now.
> 
> it is the music that contributes most to a ballet's long history on stage.


If that's what you want to believe then I doubt that anything I have to say will convince you otherwise.


----------



## Marsilius

I am on Zhdanov's side. Minkus wrote accomplished ballet music that is admirably danceable and, as enthusiastic audiences aver, consistently tuneful. While Tchaikovsky's so-called "symphonic" approach took ballet down another road entirely, that does not render his predecessors - who were successfully aiming for something completely different - "third rate".


----------



## Marsilius

haydnguy said:


> Here is another DVD I bought about 10 years ago and was wondering if someone would be so kind as to their opinion of if. Thanks very much!


I love Ananiashvili's stellar performance. Possibly the best Kitri ever!

See http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2008/July08/Don_Quixote_vai4451.htm


----------



## haydnguy

I was wondering if anyone might have a comment about how the opera below rates? Again, I decided based on browsing reviews. Thanks.


----------



## Becca

I have seen that DVD a few times and it is very good - I strongly recommend it. Leanne Benjamin is excellent.


----------



## jegreenwood

New York City Ballet rarely (very rarely) releases videos of its work - frustrating many balletophiles including myself. They did release a Nutcracker not so long ago (and I don't mean the '90s fim version with Macauley Culkin), but I passed. I did order the 2017 release of New York City Ballet in Paris before it was even released. I had already DVR'd an earlier TV broadcast. This is all Balanchine choreography to French composers. It is also all non-story ballet. I wouldn't say abstract. There is certainly something going on in "La Valse" for instance.

The highlight is "Symphony in C" to the music of a 17 year old Bizet. It is certainly one of Balanchine's great crowd pleasers, but it is much more.

The entire video allows you to see most of the great principals in the Company as of today.


----------



## Becca

Suzanne Farrell & Peter Martins...


----------



## jegreenwood

I have that. It's one of two 70's vintage Balanchine discs from a PBS show Dance in America. Great dancers back then (or so I've heard - I wasn't into ballet at the time). From what I've read, Balanchine tweaked the works for the camera.

There are some YouTube videos being posted now of NYCB from the 60's (maybe earlier) through the 90's. I am assuming these are with permission. The quality runs from poor to adequate. The "Agon" excerpts from the 90s is the best video I've seen.


----------



## haydnguy

Becca said:


> Suzanne Farrell & Peter Martins...


I'm speechless. That is lovely. Thanks so much for posting it.


----------



## haydnguy

Here is another one I bought all those years ago. I'm planning to watch all of them again but look back on this thread to see how they were rated. Then decide to replace them if there are much better ones.

I'm sorry if the picture quality is bad.


----------



## Becca

And for something completely different, here is a one act ballet by that other great 20th century choreographer, Frederick Ashton. The ballet is A Month in the Country, inspired by Turgenev's novel and set to 3 piano & orchestra scores by Chopin. For more detail see the Wiki page. Incidentally, one principal dancer who was not identified at the start but who should have been, is Marguerite Porter - she dances the maid.


----------



## Marsilius

haydnguy said:


> Here is another one I bought all those years ago. I'm planning to watch all of them again but look back on this thread to see how they were rated. Then decide to replace them if there are much better ones.
> 
> I'm sorry if the picture quality is bad.


A comparative review of this version, alongside one from La Scala:

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2012/Apr12/Adam_Giselle_107289.htm


----------



## haydnguy

Marsilius said:


> A comparative review of this version, alongside one from La Scala:
> 
> http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2012/Apr12/Adam_Giselle_107289.htm


Thank you for that comparison. I obviously made a mistake in the one I chose. I'm not sure what little of ballet that know that it would be worth it to purchase the other version.


----------



## haydnguy

Here is another one I was wondering about. Perhaps it will help other people choose too.


----------



## Becca

I am familiar with Roberto Bolle who is good but otherwise know nothing about the rest. If you want a really good Swan Lake, then look for this as Makarova and Dowell were an exceptional pairing. I even see that it is on YouTube.


----------



## haydnguy

Becca said:


> I am familiar with Roberto Bolle who is good but otherwise know nothing about the rest. If you want a really good Swan Lake, then look for this as Makarova and Dowell were an exceptional pairing. I even see that it is on YouTube.
> 
> View attachment 120559


Ok, thank you. I don't think I'm doing very good in my picks.


----------



## jegreenwood

Becca said:


> I am familiar with Roberto Bolle who is good but otherwise know nothing about the rest. If you want a really good Swan Lake, then look for this as Makarova and Dowell were an exceptional pairing. I even see that it is on YouTube.
> 
> View attachment 120559


I have that too and agree.


----------



## Guest

Makarova is the greatest danseuse I have ever seen. Absolutely incredible!!


----------



## Becca

Makarova was indeed exceptional but I can think of a few who I have seen who were her equal - Suzanne Farrell, Gelsey Kirkland, Cynthia Gregory and Merle Park come to mind. I haven't seen her but have heard very good things about Natalia Osipova.


----------



## Marsilius

Osipova is a fabulous dancer. Her performance of Don Quixote with Ivan Vasiloiev at the Royal Opera House about a decade ago (?) was the most exciting exhibition of dancing in classical ballet that I have ever seen. The audience was stunned at the quality. I cannot understand why a Bolshoi performance that was broadcast to cinemas has never been released on DVD/Blu-ray by BelAmi Classiques.


----------



## haydnguy

What do you think?
(My head on the chopping block.... Chop. Chop. Chop.):lol:


----------



## jegreenwood

haydnguy said:


> What do you think?
> (My head on the chopping block.... Chop. Chop. Chop.):lol:


It's a great ballet - I saw it earlier this month. And PNB has a good track record with Balanchine. But I haven't seen the video.


----------



## haydnguy

This is one I really enjoyed. How would it rate?


----------



## Becca

I have no opinion as I don't know much about the company and I am not familiar with the principals. I do know that there is a very good Royal Ballet video of Coppelia. Incidentally you should also check out Delibes' _Sylvia_. It is a rather hokey plot (most ballets are) but some delightful music. Once again there is a good Royal Ballet video of it with Darcey Bussell and Roberto Bolle.


----------



## Marsilius

Here is a review of an exceptionally good recently released Coppelia: http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2019/Jun/Delibes_Coppelia_BAC463.htm


----------



## jegreenwood

Becca said:


> I have no opinion as I don't know much about the company and I am not familiar with the principals. I do know that there is a very good Royal Ballet video of Coppelia. Incidentally you should also check out Delibes' _Sylvia_. It is a rather hokey plot (most ballets are) but some delightful music. Once again there is a good Royal Ballet video of it with Darcey Bussell and Roberto Bolle.


Saw my second Coppelia last year at NYCB.

Speaking of Roberto Bolle, this is from last week's New York Times.


----------



## Zhdanov

haydnguy said:


> This is one I really enjoyed. How would it rate?


the revival by Vikharev was good -


----------



## Dimace

Zhdanov said:


> had this been true, the balles La Bayadere and Don Quixote would not have been around by now.
> 
> it is the music that contributes most to a ballet's long history on stage.


1000000000++

All these are WONDERFUL ballets, choreographically and musically. I'm big Rudolf's admirer. He and Maja are the best of the best in classical ballet. Meine Pina (Bausch) in modern! Long live the ballet and its super stars!


----------



## pianowillbebach

I would definitely recommend Natalia Makarova's version!


----------

